#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό δωρεάν / ανοικτού κώδικα υδραυλικής και υδρολογίας

## SMBD

---

----------


## skozan

Γεια σας και από μένα. Για τα λογισμικά http://www.odysseusproject.gr/ μας στέλνετε ένα mail και σας στέλνουμε το dll με την επέκταση της άδειας. Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν για εμπορικό λογισμικό, κάτι το οποίο δεν θα προχωρήσει όπως φαίνεται.

Από την άλλη ο Υδρογνώμων (Υδρολογικό πακέτο - χρονοσειρές - στατιστικά - όμβριες, κλπ)) διατίθεται με νέα άδεια τύπου GPL (ανοικτού κώδικα) και είναι ελεύθερα διαθέσιμο από 

http://www.hydrognomon.org/

Για την Υδρόγειο (μοντέλο υδρογεωλογικής προσομοίωσης λεκανών απορροής), είναι και αυτή ελεύθερα διαθέσιμη από το link του Υδροσκοπίου: http://www.hydroscope.gr/

Σας ευχαριστώ!

Στέφανος Κοζάνης

----------

Evan, kasvan, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

HECRAS ποτάμια υδραυλική, HECHMS προσομοίωση βροχόπτωσης - απορροής από: US ACEΛογισμικό υδραυλικής & υδρολογίας από: US GS"HydroCacl Hydraylics" - ανοικτοί αγωγοί, τεχνικά ορθογωνικά και κυκλικής διατομής"Storm Water Management Model" από: US EPA "Water Quality Analysis Simulation" από: US EPASoftware That Models the Hydraulic and Water Quality Behavior of Water Distribution Piping Systems από: US EPAΠρογράμματα υδραυλικής και υδρολογίας από: ΙΤΙΑ"PrePro" - preprocessor for hydrologic watershed modeling that works with the ArcGIS software suiteΔιαχείριση υδατικών πόρων, μοντέλα, βιβλιογραφία"LPSolve IDE" - a very user friendly Windows interface to the lpsolve API"AQUAPAK" -  made for readers of the 2nd edition of the book "Stream Hydrology: an introduction for Ecologists"Λογισμικό για Υδραυλικούς Μηχανικούς από: US FHWAΛογισμικό υδραυλικής και υδρολογίας - Εργαλεία και προσομοιώματαΛογισμικό για Υδραυλικούς Μηχανικούς από: NCCHE"Medbasin" από: ΕΜΠ

----------

